

Flexible Nav - Improve your navigation experience - gren
http://demo.greweb.fr/flexible-nav/

======
AdrenalinMd
Oh cool, it can be very useful for pages like Javadoc, even if you are in the
middle of the page you have always access to this Table Of Content so you can
navigate rapidly, I think a greasmonkey script could be useful to run the
bookmark automatically. I like the styles too.

------
wccrawford
I think that's a great idea. Particularly useful for Wikis and the like.

------
atacrawl
This is based on what MSNBC.com does in their news articles. It's really quite
brilliant.

